# Williamsburg; Fairfield Patriot or Kingsgate??



## radconjohn (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi,        I'm thinking of going to Williamsburg this summer and there is availabilty there for a 1 bedroom at either the Fairfield Patriot or the Fairfield Kingsgate. The Patriot has a full and a partial kitchen available and the Kingsgate has only the mini kitchen. I have never been to either resort and was wondering which one is better?? Which one has better access to the unit, hearing the neighbors, etc..... I would guess that they are both a lockoff unit and probably on the smaller side. There will be 2 adults and 2 children ages 13/8. I would like some info about the units themselves. I understand that there is alot to do at the resorts and the area, so I am familiar with the goings on for the area.
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## noson7982 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Fairfield Patriot or the Fairfield Kingsgate*

Fairfield Patriot Place   one bedroom A side would have the most room with full kitchen. They had a large jacuzzi in the bath but I heard that as they are upgrading the units they are removing the Tubs. The Bside is as small as a Hotel Room.   the Fairfield Kingsgate with small kitchen are not my favorite . Seems very dark and small but they are upgrading the decor here also.  Fairfield Patriot Place only has a fair size outdoor pool but you can use the amenities at Fairfield Kingsgate or even the new Governours Green. So  I would probably take the space at  Fairfield Patriots Place
JMHO


----------



## Robnsunny (Jan 14, 2006)

I agree that the Patriot Place with the full kitchen is the much nicer unit. Your family would be tight in either of the ones with a mini kitchen. Kingsgate does have the nicer facilities for kids, but as was pointed out, it's only about a 5 minute drive and you have full use of the amenities.

A 2 bdr unit at Kingsgate would probably be ideal for you if you can find one.


----------



## teachingmyown (Jan 15, 2006)

I checked Fairfield's site for the floorplans and from what they are showing for the two options, I'd recommend Kingsgate.  The floorplan at Kingsgate has a front room with a sleeper sofa, chairs and very small efficiency kitchen/bar.  It has a decent bathroom, and the one we were in when we were there had a small laundry center in it as well.  The back bedroom is where the bed is.  Both front and back rooms had TVs.  There would at least be some sleeping privacy this way.

Patriot's Place on the other hand had a front room with the slightly larger kitchen etc and the back room had both the bed and a sleeper sofa.  Unless it is a "sleep 6" then I would interpret that to mean that all the sleeping arrangements are for the same room.  I've never been to PP so I don't know.

If you've registered as a TUG member, there is a floorplan for Kingsgate in the reviews section of the site, but not one for PP at this time.

BTW, we LOVED our trip to Williamsburg and hope to return soon!


----------



## davenlib (Jan 15, 2006)

*what to do for 8 and 10 year olds*

We are gong to be at Kingsgate April 14 for a week which is Easter Break in California.  What do you suggest we do to get our kids "cultured and educated" while adding some fun????
Would love some insider tips for sights, entertainment, dining, ect

thanxxxxx


----------



## Laurie (Jan 15, 2006)

teachingmyown said:
			
		

> Patriot's Place on the other hand had a front room with the slightly larger kitchen etc and the back room had both the bed and a sleeper sofa.


We were at Patriot's Place Xmas a year ago, in the larger 1-BR unit with the fireplace. I don't recall any sort of sofa in the bedroom, and I believe they called it privacy for 4, so unless I'm having memory loss (always a possibility)or they've rearranged things, sleeping accommodations would be separate. And the location was for seeing Williamsburg was great, just a few blocks really from the parking lot.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 16, 2006)

Kingsgate more activities for your kids.


----------



## elaine (Jan 17, 2006)

*for teens--look on willimbg website for extras*

they have special theatrical productions, dance exhibits, carriage rides, etc.---many of which you will want to book in advance to get a spot.  They have American Girl Teas, etc.  Most events are extra $, but do not require a wllmbg pass--just the extra $.  I have found the prices reasonable and all things offered are high-quality events. 
I also recommend dining at a tavern--my pick would be King's Arm for lunch (decent kids menu--including roasted rabbit) b/c cheaper and still fun and maybe Christina Campbell's or another one for dinner that offers period entertainment--strolling musicians, jugglers, etc. in perdio dress---again, you can log onto website to get info.


----------

